# Hi Everyone



## thumprs (Aug 28, 2013)

I do not know if I have done this or not but it is probably a good idea to do an intro. I purchased a 27' Morgan (1972). It is a learning experience moving from a 16' Prindle. Spent a year cleaning up the outside and trying to re condition the teak, seal up a couple small leaks, install a fish/depth sounder, solar panel. Then finally a bottom job and all new standing rigging. Her racing days are over (my choice) and now she can just enjoy the day sails and coastal hops.....almost! Oh if I only weighed another 25 lbs!


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Welcome to SN. Traveleneasy will speak to you about Morgans. Lost of good experience there and on SN in general. Be care what you which for ref to weight. One day you will wake up and there it is.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Welcome, and I'd be happy to transfer 15-20 your way if you ever figure out how! Enjoy the Morgan.


----------

